# Some wonderful whip spider photos



## Banshee05 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Paraphrynus sp. ex.Kuba






Phrynus barbadensis






Charon sp. cf.grayi






Euphrynichus amanica






Phrynichus deflersi arabicus 






Heterophrynus sp. cf.batesii






Damon diadema






Euphrynichus bacillifer






Damon medius






Damon tibialis






Phrynichus sp. cf.exophthalamus






Phrynichus ceylonicus






Damon johnstoni






Phrynus whitei






Phrynus pulchripes *


----------



## Steven (Mar 17, 2008)

VERY impressive collection !!!  

nice stuff


----------



## Pulk (Mar 17, 2008)

those are amazing!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent stuff!
:clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## josh_r (Mar 17, 2008)

you need some paraphrynus mexicanus


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello,
thank you guys, i have some more species and i will place fotos here also in the next days.

just an correcting/missidentified from myself: the _Damon sp.cf.medius _is for sure _Damon johnstoni_

and of course i want some _Paraphrynus mexicanus _- just need someone who have and sale them.


----------



## El Johano (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome!!
I am very jealous! Especially love the E. armanica and the Heterophrynus sp. Have you managed to keep the E. armanica alive? I've heared they can be rather difficult.


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,
i just have one adult male, and 2 dead species. i no nobody who have them... this 3 species came from kenya with one "damon" import. i hope to get more of this, but i think bacillifer is more common in that area.


----------



## El Johano (Mar 18, 2008)

That is sad, those pedipalps are amazing!


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 18, 2008)

El Johano said:


> That is sad, those pedipalps are amazing!


that's right, my biggest male has an tibia lenght of 62mm, so in total about 145mm, the pedipals are amazing when they are opened and looking straight ahead to me


----------



## JesseD (Mar 18, 2008)

SOOOOOOoooooooo Wicked! I wish we could have some of those over here in Canada.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Mar 18, 2008)

Haaaaaa, heretophrynus batesii, my favorite specie!!!! Lucky you!!!! Euphrynichus bacilifer looks crazy, i love it . 

 phil.


----------



## Nikos (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice photos!
Thanks for sharing them Michael!

I would suggest to have this thread it pined and renamed to "Amblypygi Picture Thread" or something alike. 
Its hard to find that many Amblypygi spp photos together.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 18, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> Hi,
> i just have one adult male, and 2 dead species. i no nobody who have them... this 3 species came from kenya with one "damon" import. i hope to get more of this, but i think bacillifer is more common in that area.




Haha and I have 1 female. My male and other female died right after they arrived. Too bad we couldn't do a breeder loan without complications with shipping.


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 18, 2008)

vardoulas said:


> Nice photos!
> Thanks for sharing them Michael!
> 
> I would suggest to have this thread it pined and renamed to "Amblypygi Picture Thread" or something alike.
> Its hard to find that many Amblypygi spp photos together.


Hi Nikos,
 this is a good idea, i never stop posting new species


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 18, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Haha and I have 1 female. My male and other female died right after they arrived. Too bad we couldn't do a breeder loan without complications with shipping.


Hi, are you sure that you have E.amanica and not E.bacillifer??! make some clear shots of the pedipal tibia and femur, and also the whole species, then i can tell you 
and maybe i know a way to get them


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 20, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> Hi, are you sure that you have E.amanica and not E.bacillifer??! make some clear shots of the pedipal tibia and femur, and also the whole species, then i can tell you
> and maybe i know a way to get them


Yah, I believe you IDed it in another thread... here are the pics:


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,
yes you are right, this is for sure an adult E.amanica Male!
where are the females?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Mar 20, 2008)

Is that a male? I had another one that had pedilaps that were double in size (but died soon after shipment). They were huge. And like my D.diadema colony (all the males have thinner and longer claws than females) I suspected the one in the photo was a female.


----------



## El Johano (Mar 20, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> and maybe i know a way to get them


That sounds very interesting! Tell us more!


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 20, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Is that a male? I had another one that had pedilaps that were double in size (but died soon after shipment). They were huge. And like my D.diadema colony (all the males have thinner and longer claws than females) I suspected the one in the photo was a female.


hi,
see. whip spiders can mate before they reach the adult (biggest) size... the allometric growth of pedipalp tibia of E.amanica is (from "Revision of the species of Phrynichus Karsch, 1879 and Euphrynichus Weygoldt, 1995): 
males: around 15mm - 100mm - mostly around 40mm and 60mm and 90mm
females: 6mm - 60mm - mostly around 20mm and 60mm

so its hard to say. i have a female of e.bacillifer that had an eggsac in the size around 53mm tibia lenght, the male to that reach up to 75mm. 

...


----------



## josh_r (Mar 22, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> and of course i want some _Paraphrynus mexicanus _- just need someone who have and sale them.



well, let me know how many you want


----------



## What (Mar 23, 2008)

Ill take 5.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Mar 23, 2008)

Thsoe are amazing!

I never realized that there were so many species of those.


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisNCT said:


> Thsoe are amazing!
> 
> I never realized that there were so many species of those.


wordlwide their are about 140 different species  and many had to be new described of course


----------



## josh_r (Mar 23, 2008)

what, ill send you some this summer. 

here are some pics of P. mexicanus i found a last year

















and heres another cool invert i find just about every year


----------



## josh_r (Mar 23, 2008)

banshee, you need some phrynus marginemaculata as well. also, there is an undescribed species from texas that i hope to find this summer. here is a link to its picture

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/USInsects/arthropods/images/Phrynussp.jpg

ive seen pics of individuals colored like rose granite. very pretty


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 23, 2008)

i love you man 
we had to stay in contact.


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 24, 2008)

Paraphrynus sp.cf.viridiceps


----------



## Tescos (Mar 24, 2008)

What no _Sarax_ sp.?

At least according to what I read this is a _Sarax_ sp. 
Cheers
Chris

Nice pics btw.


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 24, 2008)

hi,
i have sarax sp. of course, i said before- i will never stop posting photos 
... but this pix... hmmm let me think a while on them.


----------



## Banshee05 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tescos said:


> What no _Sarax_ sp.?
> 
> At least according to what I read this is a _Sarax_ sp.
> Cheers
> ...


Hi,
i don't think that this is _Sarax spp. _cause they are very little species... see that following...


----------



## Banshee05 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, on the first page i posted a photo of a Heterophrynus sp. from F.Guyana.
now i can say that they are no H.batesii. they are ...


_Heterophrynus longicornis_


----------



## Banshee05 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello, the next species. :razz: 

_Phrynichus orientalis_


----------



## josh_r (Apr 24, 2008)

you have an incredible collection of amblypygids! how did you find all these species??? very nice!

-josh


----------



## Banshee05 (Apr 25, 2008)

josh_r said:


> you have an incredible collection of amblypygids! how did you find all these species??? very nice!
> 
> -josh


Hi, thank you Josh.
it is very hard to get many different whips  i got my first for 4-5 years, some i get at this time, get's THIS YEAR adult, so their can get many things worng during the raising, for example heterophrynus and phrynichus are very huge animals, the molt all 7-9 months, (after the first year, where they molt often) so if one of mine big CAPTIVE BREED species die during molting, it's a big shock ... the second big problem is, that if you find some new species, you mostly just get a handfull... and to be sure, that you can keep that species in your collection, you need at least 10-20 pcs (youngs). the postive factor is, when you get some adult WC, you can be sure that if all conditions are fine, that they give you many births, but in that case, most of the species die, cause they are the wrong hands.... their can be much more species in captivity if the youngs will just give first to proven breeders and then the second or third generation are sold to "normal" people. their can get so much wrong during the raising... very difficult. from most of my species i have some adult WC and a whole litter brood... i hope to have one time enough to give them into the normal hobby, but this is a very difficult and EXPENSIVE way.
i am every time searching for new ones, or also some i have already, cause i want of each species a very big colony to be sure, that i can sell them, AND have enough for myself for the next generation.

at the moment i just have a few eggsacs.. not much, the next big problem is, that most of the species have no sexualdimorphismus... so i can just tell the sex via experience - put one species to the next, and hope that i found 1,1 and that they don't kill each other. ... or i daze them, and open carefully the genital operculum and see the sex... but this is combined with many risks, and the animals had to be very big... or you have more experience and practice in that 

many problems  
and the sadden in that species, is that just a handfull species stay in captivity WITHOUT WC, for example damon diadema is very easy to raise and mate, etc. but on the other hand, damon variegatus is dead in that hobby, for some years many of them where their, but i never found any REAL variegatus the last years, all are diademas, cause all imports are just from tanzania, kenya, etc. and variegatus have a more western and southern contribution...
etc. 

so if you all have some species for me let me know - hehe


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 25, 2008)

so gorgeous and so outrageously creepy.  I've wanted these SO bad, but all I can seem to find are the D.Diadema.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 26, 2008)

> at the moment i just have a few eggsacs.. not much, the next big problem is, that most of the species have no sexualdimorphismus... so i can just tell the sex via experience - put one species to the next, and hope that i found 1,1 and that they don't kill each other. ... or i daze them, and open carefully the genital operculum and see the sex... but this is combined with many risks, and the animals had to be very big... or you have more experience and practice in that


Wow, I would love to learn how to do this...why don't you come to the US this weekend and we'll get together?  

I have like 1 or 2 more CB _Damon johnstoni_ up for grabs for the US folk.
Hey Nick- I haven't forgotten you either!


----------



## nhaverland413 (Apr 28, 2008)

@Banshee: Wonderful, wonderful photos! Sure makes me Jealous!

@Danny: hahaha, I was just beginning to wonder about that! Thanks!

All the Best,
Nick


----------



## Banshee05 (Apr 29, 2008)

nhaverland413 said:


> @Banshee: Wonderful, wonderful photos! Sure makes me Jealous!



Hi,
thank you, i will soon post some more species


----------



## Banshee05 (May 10, 2008)

Hi,
some new pics:

_Phrynus sp.ex.DomRep_






_Phrynus cf.eucharis_






_Phrynus whitei 0,1_






_Phrynus whitei 1,0_






_Damon diadema 1,1_ 






_Damon diadema_






_Damon cf.medius 1,0 ex.Togo_






_Damon cf.medius 0,1 ex.Togo_


----------



## buthus (May 10, 2008)

Banshee, this is your thing eh?  Amazing animals.  How many species do you have?


----------



## Banshee05 (May 10, 2008)

buthus said:


> Banshee, this is your thing eh?  Amazing animals.  How many species do you have?


Hello 
i have 14 different species and i can breed them all, then i have a handull solo animals and just males, and many in expecting view  

i hope to make that thing for my life at university


----------



## buthus (May 10, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> Hello
> i have 14 different species and i can breed them all, then i have a handull solo animals and just males, and many in expecting view
> 
> i hope to make that thing for my life at university


14! Fantastic.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## El Johano (May 14, 2008)

Great pics Michael!
I got some unidentified amblypygids from the Dominican republic this week. I have no idea on what they are, not even what genus :wall:


----------



## Banshee05 (May 14, 2008)

Hi 
nice species. it SEEMS to be Phrynus longipes, but to be sure I need some ALIVE  species and or dead species or molts.
i think we had to talk.


----------



## El Johano (May 14, 2008)

Unfortunately 2 of them died during shipping. I keep them in the freezer for ID purposes. I can send them to you if you would like to help me.
As for sending live ones, I only have 7 of them so I would like to keep all for breeding purposes. However I found a spermatophore this morning so I might get many more with time


----------



## Banshee05 (May 14, 2008)

Hi,
put them into alcohol, and then send them to me.
7 adult species are enuogh for breeding and trading with me


----------



## El Johano (May 14, 2008)

You got e-mail.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 21, 2008)

my newest edition. bodysize WITHOUT pedipalpi 53mm
*Acanthophrynus coronatus*


----------



## Banshee05 (May 21, 2008)

El Johano said:


> Great pics Michael!
> I got some unidentified amblypygids from the Dominican republic this week. I have no idea on what they are, not even what genus :wall:


Hi again,
today i got some dead species from him, and i can tell now, that they are *Phrynus longipes*


----------



## El Johano (May 21, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> my newest edition. bodysize WITHOUT pedipalpi 53mm
> *Acanthophrynus coronatus*


Wow!!!! Send some to me!!! :}

Edit: Did that one just moult or why is it so pale?


----------



## Banshee05 (May 21, 2008)

hi,
 they aren't for sale/trade anyway!! they are gorgius, you cannot imagine how big and wonderful... have you ever seen a live heterophrynus sp. ? this is nothing about that... NOTHING  
but i had to say, that i am not able to breed them yet... maybe i will get more i future.
i think this species molted weeks/months ago, and will get a big darker. but not much.


----------



## El Johano (May 21, 2008)

Awesome!
I'm very jealous. How many have you got?


----------



## El Johano (May 21, 2008)

Any guesses on this one? It's from Brazil.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 21, 2008)

Heterophrynus spp.
any info on them!?? where from? etc.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 21, 2008)

better pictures on the habitus


----------



## El Johano (May 21, 2008)

They are from the rainforest near Alta Floresta, Brazil.


----------



## Banshee05 (May 21, 2008)

El Johano said:


> They are from the rainforest near Alta Floresta, Brazil.


maybe H.batesii, this are common south from manaus etc. but just a point in the dark 
nice species! i habe some subadult- adult H.longicornis, i hope to breed them succesfully.


----------



## Scourge (May 22, 2008)

That A. coronatus is awesome! First time they've been imported? Any chance of a size comparison photo? Hope you breed these in the future!!


----------



## Banshee05 (May 23, 2008)

Scourge said:


> That A. coronatus is awesome! First time they've been imported? Any chance of a size comparison photo? Hope you breed these in the future!!


Hi,
i will take some comparisen fotos soon, at the moment i don't want to stress the animal to much.


----------



## Dr Livingston (Jun 2, 2008)

Why do some specimens of the same species have different size pedipalps, are they male or female or is each one just unique?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jun 3, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> Hi,
> i will take some comparisen fotos soon, at the moment i don't want to stress the animal to much.


Where do they come from?


----------



## Banshee05 (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr Livingston said:


> Why do some specimens of the same species have different size pedipalps, are they male or female or is each one just unique?


Hi,
in some species a morphological sexual dimorphismus can be seen in the size of the tibia, yes. in some species like Damon diadema, D.medius, D.variegatus, Euphrynichus bacillifer, E.amanica, etc. it is very present and easy to sex, in some other, the differences aren't so good, etc.etc.


----------



## Banshee05 (Jun 3, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Where do they come from?


i just say Mexico


----------



## Banshee05 (Jun 3, 2008)

this week i got this...
Phrynus longipes






unfortunately it is just one sole animal... i hope my friend in sweden can breed them.


----------



## Banshee05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
a little update.
Euphrynichus bacillifer - one of my five "carriing eggsac females"


----------



## El Johano (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome!
How many young are there? Looks like they produce rather few?


----------



## Banshee05 (Jun 25, 2008)

hi,
i don't know how much, most of them are on the dorsal side of the animal, so you cant see it at this pix.
and yes, the frist reproduction is realy "early". the species are just 20-25mm bodylenght, so quite little, also the bacilliform processes aren't build like in "adults"- but i think i have a wonderful species for some postembrynalic development here, etc.


----------



## Scourge (Jun 25, 2008)

I always look forward to see you updating this thread Banshee, great pics!


----------



## Banshee05 (Jul 4, 2008)

this week i mated both succesfully
Phrynus longipes 1,1






Charon cf.grayi 1,1


----------



## Banshee05 (Jul 5, 2008)

fresh molted Heterophrynus longicornis


----------



## Banshee05 (Aug 8, 2008)

Phrynichus ceylonicus






Phrynichus deflersi arabicus 






Phrynus eucharis


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 5, 2008)

That is THE BEST tailless whip scorpion collection i have ever seen!
I never knew such species even existed!


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 5, 2008)

Woops didnt realize this post was old


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*old or not*

old or not always happy to see more photos.
great species,have a few myself.love the photos.
congrats on the breeding as well
andy


----------



## Banshee05 (Sep 5, 2008)

Deroplatys said:


> That is THE BEST tailless whip scorpion collection i have ever seen!
> I never knew such species even existed!


 thanks, i do my best to raise them every year. but it takes a long time to raise and breed some species. 
but their are a lot more species out in the world, around 160 described species till yet, and i am sure that their are a lot more to find.


----------



## Banshee05 (Sep 5, 2008)

Charon sp.cf.grayi






Amblypygi sp.ex.Guatemala


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one, hope i can find a mate for mine


----------



## Banshee05 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sarax sp. ex.Cebu with youngs


----------



## Banshee05 (Sep 20, 2008)

news on the Sarax front


----------



## Dutcharachno (Sep 20, 2008)

Those creatures are ugly as hell , but verry awesome.


----------

